
Fauci: ‘Bizarre’ White House Behavior Only Hurts the President - dankohn1
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2020/07/trump-fauci-coronavirus-pandemic-oppo/614224/
======
supernova87a
Fauci has the enviable position of being objectively correct on almost
everything he says, and being correct on a topic that pretty much everyone
cares about and can _see_ he's correct.

You can observe the difference in how resilient such a position is against
political games and maneuvering, compared to a position that is based in
subjective or differences of opinion-based matters (where the each side may
have legitimate claims that have to be weighed).

When some issue draws heavily on subjective factors, you play games like this
and you will lose against people who are more politically skilled than you.

But in this case, right makes might. I love it.

~~~
monocasa
I'm not sure it's so cut and dry that he's resilient to political games.

I follow right wing groups to understand the cognitive structure they use to
understand the world and new events, and they're currently comparing him to
Josef Mengele.

~~~
oblongx
How right wing, we talking dailystormer?

~~~
pmiller2
They might actually like Mengele there.

~~~
pohl
They’d still happily wield him as a rhetorical cudgel, probably, though.

------
HeyZuess
As an outsider watching this stuff happening it is always exciting but
predictable. This is the end of Fauci, the narrative is being told, he is on
his way out.

~~~
perl4ever
I don't believe that he's an appointee of the President, so it's not clear to
me where things go from here. If the White House can fire him, they will, but
can they?

------
DNied
Surely it hurts quite a bit more than "only the president"?

~~~
pmiller2
I'm reading it as "(only) (hurts the President)," not "(only hurts) (the
President)."

From the article:

> “Ultimately, it hurts the president to do that,” Fauci told The Atlantic in
> a series of interviews this week. “When the staff lets out something like
> that and the entire scientific and press community push back on it, it
> ultimately hurts the president.”

------
IG_Semmelweiss
There is always 2 sides to every story.

Here is an op-ed from a top level cabinet official coming straight at him.
Specifically stating Dr Fauci has been wrong at every major call.

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/todaysdebate/2020/07/...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/todaysdebate/2020/07/14/anthony-
fauci-wrong-with-me-peter-navarro-editorials-debates/5439374002/)

As with everything, it would seem that the truth is somewhere in-between.

Skepticism seems to be the order of the day

~~~
thesteamboat
> As with everything, it would seem that the truth is somewhere in-between.

I hate this sentiment. I agree it's largely true, but it makes a large
difference whether that `correct point' is halfway in between or 95% on one
side.

Whether your intention or not, naively suggesting the truth is in the middle
without any further clarification comes across as a cheap political ploy.

